# Stupid Q - But I cant get ANY boots on my LOs feet!!



## Jacey

Hi ladies,

Just wondered if anyone has a "technique" lol for getting boots on the LO's feet!! I ve several pairs of ugg style boots even in bigger sizes but I CANNOT get my daughters feet into any of them properly, its quite frustraing lol !!

Any tips greatly appreciated xx


----------



## MumtoJ

No solution but your not alone, my son can't wear any boots he has a really high arch so they just don't fit. 

What "width" is your daughters foot - my son measures a G but always ends up with a H. where-as most highstreet shoes are "F's". I've given up and the only boot he has is a wellie and I have to buy them at least a whole size bigger than the shoes he wears.


----------



## smiley44

I always had to go up at least half a size with my daughter. I always had to twist the boot on. Hard to explain lol. Haven't tried with my little man yet!


----------



## Jacey

thank you xx she is an F but i tried one on 2 sizes up and still no joy lol !! I'll be givin the twist approach ago though!!

thanks x


----------



## xSophieBx

Does she have a high foot arch? LO does and its a mission getting anything on her feet! x


----------



## Jacey

xSophieBx said:


> Does she have a high foot arch? LO does and its a mission getting anything on her feet! x

i ve absolutely no idea i'll have to find out, that could be the problem - thank u x


----------



## isil

My son is a H fit and also has a high arch. Drives me nuts! When he was younger the only wellies he could wear were really expensive ones. Now, he can wear most but usually in at least 1 size above his normal size. I just bought him some vivobarefoot terra plana shoes and they fit him amazingly well. I'm not sure if they do boots but they're definitely worth a look for children with 'difficult' feet!


----------



## BunnyFace

I usually put them on best i can then stand LO up and sort of "shake" her into them whilst holding the tops of them :lol: Hard to explain!


----------



## Cassie.

We have to wriggle them around a bit and sometimes kind of twist them when putting them on Dani, unless they have a zip on the side. So hard to explain, sorry.
Adalyn can't wear most boots because her legs are too chunky ><


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I can't get my own feet into a lot of boots because I have a high arch :haha:


----------

